# Devils Harvest SHORELINE



## el throttle (Nov 4, 2012)

very pungent smell


----------



## mcrandle (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice. I did not know this strain went purple. It was either this or Strawberry Sour Diesel, but I went with the SSD. How long have you been flowering and at what point did it start going purple?


----------



## el throttle (Nov 4, 2012)

9 weeks and after around 6th week it started turning.. very happy with the out come of these seeds. first time ever..


----------



## mcrandle (Nov 4, 2012)

Well fuck me. I can not wait to hear how it smokes. I might have to make another order, and I really try not to order that often.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 4, 2012)

el throttle said:


> 9 weeks and after around 6th week it started turning.. very happy with the out come of these seeds. first time ever..


How's the smell?


----------



## el throttle (Nov 4, 2012)

Clankie said:


> How's the smell?



kinda hard to describe.. like fruity skunky baby shitty in a good way..lol


----------



## el throttle (Nov 4, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Well fuck me. I can not wait to hear how it smokes. I might have to make another order, and I really try not to order that often.



i just placed an order for dazy jones...........


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 4, 2012)

damnnn. that looks black lol. pretty sick. +rep man


----------



## Clankie (Nov 4, 2012)

el throttle said:


> kinda hard to describe.. like fruity skunky baby shitty in a good way..lol


Hmmm.... the shoreline clone has a super strong skunk smell and taste, that's the main reason I've been interested in this offering.


----------



## el throttle (Nov 4, 2012)

Clankie said:


> Hmmm.... the shoreline clone has a super strong skunk smell and taste, that's the main reason I've been interested in this offering.


yeah thats what i was hoping for.... maybe that little shitty smell in there will cure skunky..


----------



## el throttle (Nov 4, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> damnnn. that looks black lol. pretty sick. +rep man


thanks bro!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 4, 2012)

no problem. where'd you get the seeds for those babies?


----------



## el throttle (Nov 5, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> no problem. where'd you get the seeds for those babies?



sea of seeds


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in Houston and the Shoreline originated out here in Galveston I believe so I see alot of this stuff...Shit may be the stinkiest strain I've ever smelled it smells like str8 up skunk/booboo/dumpsterjuice you cant have over an 8th of this stuff without it stinking up the whole car...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 5, 2012)

yehh when i checked they're out of stock  lol


----------



## el throttle (Nov 5, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> I'm in Houston and the Shoreline originated out here in Galveston I believe so I see alot of this stuff...Shit may be the stinkiest strain I've ever smelled it smells like str8 up skunk/booboo/dumpsterjuice you cant have over an 8th of this stuff without it stinking up the whole car...



thats what made me jump on it... i could see 1 gram of this shit stinking up a car. whenever i have my tent open i can smell the shoreline out of everything.. dumpsterjuice describes it exactly lol


----------



## el throttle (Nov 5, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> yehh when i checked they're out of stock  lol



they only have the 10 pack in stock when i last checked, just the other day i placed an order for dazy jones...


----------



## el throttle (Nov 5, 2012)

ive hand other purply plants but non like this.. this thing bleeds purple even the scission hash looks purply.. first time that a mail order seed or seed breader has surpassed my expectation, made me order dazy jones (i hope to get a reformed train wreck style type of bud ) .. and it reeks so bad!



 ok so i smoked that ball you see here while these pics uploaded and wow! its up there with my strongest strain i run. now i gotta wait for the dry and cure........


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2012)

> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to el throttle again.*


sick!
Wish mine would have looked like that.....


----------



## el throttle (Nov 5, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> sick!
> Wish mine would have looked like that.....



how did yours look? was it good at least?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 7, 2012)

................Man that shit looks amazing!!!


----------



## el throttle (Nov 8, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> ................Man that shit looks amazing!!!



thanks ganjaman!


----------



## BustyGreene (Nov 8, 2012)

Good job. I had some Acapulco Gold I just pulled and is curing now. It smells like terrible bad breath and cheese, and its super dooper stoney. What temps were you finishing your flower in?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey el throttle, the pheno I had looked like the Oasis (northern lights). I have seen the original from East Texas though which structurally looks more like yours. Never seen such great color in it though!


----------



## DB74 (Nov 12, 2012)

Holy Shit!! that's some black ass bud!!! 

Hope mine go as dark as that. Got 3 on the NFT and 2 in soil. They seems to flower very fast compared to my smellyberry and lemon og kush.

I'll post pics up when she's close to the chop.

Well done brother, can't wait to hear the smoke report. 

The reason i got this strain was i smoked it in Amsterdam April this year and it was hands down the best taste I've ever had from bud. Scored it from voyagers and loved every bit of it. I also got gifted a free pack of 10 shoreline and a free pack of 5 casey jones from devils harvest due to some germinating issues i had so they'll be getting popped in the new year.
Great breeder and great guy who runs it and he's always there to help with any problems and issues with his stock, you don't see that in other big breeders and seed companies......First class service with a huge smile!! I can see this strain running out of stock in all seed banks once word gets out how hot she is.

Please post some dry budporn


----------



## DB74 (Nov 12, 2012)

forgot to ask..... did you have low temps at night?


----------



## el throttle (Nov 12, 2012)

BustyGreene said:


> Good job. I had some Acapulco Gold I just pulled and is curing now. It smells like terrible bad breath and cheese, and its super dooper stoney. What temps were you finishing your flower in?



thanks bro. i smoked some acapulco recently but it was real sweet kinda fruity.....my temps stay between 71-76 and when lights are out it drops mid to low 60's


----------



## el throttle (Nov 12, 2012)

DB74 said:


> Holy Shit!! that's some black ass bud!!!
> 
> Hope mine go as dark as that. Got 3 on the NFT and 2 in soil. They seems to flower very fast compared to my smellyberry and lemon og kush.
> 
> ...



. makes me wanna stock up on some more seeds.. ill post some pics as soon as i get to roll it up and smoke it! good to hear it was the best taste you had out there or ever! i smell it and it makes my mouth water..lol i cant wait. lucky you on those seeds i ordered some dazy jones and even with the 25% discount it was still 70 bucks.. im excited for them though...hope you can report or yours too.. good luck bro!


----------



## el throttle (Nov 12, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Hey el throttle, the pheno I had looked like the Oasis (northern lights). I have seen the original from East Texas though which structurally looks more like yours. Never seen such great color in it though!



still some good shit! the color really trips me out too. never have i ever had one so juicy purply.


----------



## el throttle (Nov 12, 2012)

DB74 said:


> forgot to ask..... did you have low temps at night?



mid to low 60's


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (Nov 12, 2012)

This shit looks real nice bro, but this ain't that shoreline us housonians are use to.


----------



## el throttle (Nov 16, 2012)

Devilsharvest seeds said:


> well done man.. we have shoreline for the cannabis cup.. wish we had some of this to go with it.. keep up the good work




Thanks alot!! i cant wait to receive my dazy jones! im excited because for the first time ever a seed company/breeder has blown my expectations away. after spending hundreds of dollars on many many orders from all kinds of companies/breeders and nothing ever being stable or a keeper .. money is not even the issue, its all that time wasted.. i popped three shorelines and all three are identical all around. they are big, strong, vigorous, stinky, and exactly what was described.. i love what devils harvest is all about and love your taste and style.. i cant wait to try out some more strains from you guys! good luck on the cannabis cup!


----------



## el throttle (Nov 17, 2012)

Devilsharvest seeds said:


> you did a great job.. we want to sent you some testers so hit me a PM I have a new one called NPK (nevilles pure kush) ..can you like our entries post on face book devilsharvest amsterdam.. it will help us out  we hope to take a cup this year we need all the support we can get





i tried to send you a pm but it said your profile was set up to not receive any private messages..


----------



## el throttle (Nov 17, 2012)

a small shoreline right about to be 6 weeks old ..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 20, 2012)

shoreline has got to be one of the best looking strains out there. haha.


----------



## el throttle (Nov 21, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> shoreline has got to be one of the best looking strains out there. haha.


It's also got the craziest indescribable smell to it. Can't wait to savor the flavor. Ha ha.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 21, 2012)

yeahh. i heard its one of the smelliest strains out. haha


----------



## el throttle (Dec 30, 2012)

bad news..... all the clones start to auto flower.....this sucks....got my dazy jones, well see what happens with those..


----------



## Ssdivin (Dec 31, 2012)

Great grow never saw so many houston people on a thread but love the shore and live in houston wish I had that one good job again


----------



## echlectica (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting. I live in Texas and I know people who grow the clone only original shoreline and what you have there looks much nicer. Personally I think what these people have down here is crap...


----------



## antimatt3r (Feb 25, 2013)

got my seeds in amsterdam at the cup and man this shit is GREAT!! I'm only about 6 weeks in and it looks like its ready to pull, gonna flush for a week and plan for a 7 week chop, stuff goes fast for sure, very impressed. I have noticed they will start to flower in veg! just beautiful though, cant wait to taste


----------



## antimatt3r (Mar 1, 2013)

I take that back this bitch is only at 40 days right now and I could pull it! Very fast flower, 6 weeks its done for sure in coco


----------



## booort (Apr 7, 2013)

Apologies for bumping an old thread, but do you have any pics of your Shoreline animatt3er? I'd love to hear any other comments/opinions about Devil's Harvest Shoreline, just started germing 3 of them and haven't been able to come up with much info other than this thread and the standard breeder's info.


----------



## gaja man (May 9, 2013)

how much did u get per plant?


----------



## antimatt3r (May 13, 2013)

mcrandle said:


> Very nice. I did not know this strain went purple. It was either this or Strawberry Sour Diesel, but I went with the SSD. How long have you been flowering and at what point did it start going purple?


how is that SSD mine are about a week old from seed


----------



## antimatt3r (May 13, 2013)

booort said:


> Apologies for bumping an old thread, but do you have any pics of your Shoreline animatt3er? I'd love to hear any other comments/opinions about Devil's Harvest Shoreline, just started germing 3 of them and haven't been able to come up with much info other than this thread and the standard breeder's info.


let me see if I can find some, its very similar to the pics in the beginning of this thread


----------



## antimatt3r (May 13, 2013)

here are some pics of my shoreline I picked up the seeds at the Cup in Amsterdam Nov. 2012


----------



## greenberg138 (Jul 20, 2013)

i just ordered I seed of shoreline . im keeping my fingers crossed that it looks like that!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

wow what a great thread! i want some shoreline now....sucks your clones autoflowered. what do you think caused that?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 24, 2013)

him and karma both have the same cut but at least karma admits its aint real and thats why karma changed the name of his beans that he made with what he thought was shoreline if ya read up on other websites where he posted it. best wishes with the grow but it aint real deal shoreline from texas.


----------



## s7ickyfingers (Sep 22, 2013)

im in england and i've got some shorelines in! them purples buds... ohh shiiit


----------



## jim B (Feb 18, 2014)

looks crazy strain


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> him and karma both have the same cut but at least karma admits its aint real and thats why karma changed the name of his beans that he made with what he thought was shoreline if ya read up on other websites where he posted it. best wishes with the grow but it aint real deal shoreline from texas.


If my bean turned out like the pics this guy posted, I wouldn't care if it was the 'real deal' or not. Especially if it smokes as good as it looks. Did the OP die? No smoke report do I see.....


----------



## Ray black (Jun 7, 2014)

Smoke report!!

I have popped a couple of these and they are running now


----------



## Slimjimham (Dec 28, 2014)

Ray, you have a smoke report yet?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.cannabis-country.com/2014/02/buds-of-week-shoreline.html
Mines not even close to the original,Shoreline,


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 4, 2015)

SOMEBEECH said:


> http://www.cannabis-country.com/2014/02/buds-of-week-shoreline.html
> Mines not even close to the original,Shoreline,


How many seeds did you pop somebeech?

I went crazy and bought 30 Devils harvest strawberry sour diesel, 30 Casey jones, wich came with free 42 shoreline seeds.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 8, 2015)

el throttle said:


> ive hand other purply plants but non like this.. this thing bleeds purple even the scission hash looks purply.. first time that a mail order seed or seed breader has surpassed my expectation, made me order dazy jones (i hope to get a reformed train wreck style type of bud ) .. and it reeks so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399956View attachment 2399958View attachment 2399959View attachment 2399960View attachment 2399961View attachment 2399962View attachment 2399963View attachment 2399964View attachment 2399965View attachment 2399966View attachment 2399967View attachment 2399968View attachment 2399969View attachment 2399970View attachment 2399971View attachment 2399972View attachment 2399973View attachment 2399974View attachment 2399975View attachment 2399977View attachment 2399979View attachment 2399980View attachment 2399982View attachment 2399983View attachment 2399984View attachment 2399985View attachment 2399986View attachment 2399987View attachment 2399988View attachment 2399996View attachment 2399998View attachment 2400008View attachment 2400011View attachment 2400012View attachment 2400013View attachment 2400016View attachment 2400023View attachment 2400028View attachment 2400029View attachment 2400030View attachment 2400031View attachment 2400032View attachment 2400033View attachment 2400034View attachment 2400037View attachment 2400039View attachment 2400040View attachment 2400042View attachment 2400043View attachment 2400044View attachment 2400045 ok so i smoked that ball you see here while these pics uploaded and wow! its up there with my strongest strain i run. now i gotta wait for the dry and cure........


OMFG! WOW! I am growing this stuff out right now bc it was some of the best smoke I have EVER had! I know this post was so long ago, so I am hoping that the genetics are still legit! Stunning ladies to be sure!

It's been a while since I was on here and I cannot seem to figure out how to give +rep here... it is certainly deserved. (as soon as I can figure it out)


----------



## E M (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 11, 2015)

NIce video EM, thank you.
I always prune and/or mainline but I hear these don't do well (at all) with either.
Cannot seem to locate very many full-plant shots so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

antimatt3r said:


> here are some pics of my shoreline I picked up the seeds at the Cup in Amsterdam Nov. 2012View attachment 2655371View attachment 2655372View attachment 2655373View attachment 2655361View attachment 2655360


(wouldn't happen to have any full plant shots would you?)-I know I keep asking.
Can you tell me if you LST'd them in any way or did you just straight grow them out?
I may have to start a thread specifically for DH Shoreline, "best growing techniques" or something like that. I need some advice for sure.

*Stoned Editing


----------



## HapaHaole (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine didn't turn out like that at all... too bad really bc these are beautiful! Hope you don't mind the post it will be nice as a reference if anyone is looking (like I did) These will be ready in about 10 days. Thanks for your GJ!
Much respect 
The Devil's Harvest Shoreline @ 56 days flower.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Mar 27, 2015)

looks good man!


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks good to me


----------



## HapaHaole (Mar 28, 2015)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> looks good man!





King Arthur said:


> Looks good to me


Thank you so much for the kind words, appreciate it!

My advice is:
Don't cut the main stem at all, and don't bother mainlining them either. All but one grew balllzzz. The ones I let just grow natural are beautiful! The one mainlined with 4 heads is beautiful too with all those colors. Anyway... Just tryin to help. I have a special fondness for this strain and it's smoke is something special imo.

Much respect my fellow riu'ers~


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 28, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words, appreciate it!
> 
> My advice is:
> Don't cut the main stem at all, and don't bother mainlining them either. All but one grew balllzzz. The ones I let just grow natural are beautiful! The one mainlined with 4 heads is beautiful too with all those colors. Anyway... Just tryin to help. I have a special fondness for this strain and it's smoke is something special imo.
> ...


If you don't mind, what kind of effects do you get from this one? You did a wonderful job, I really love the structure on both of those shots. I am chasing the more heady high, if I can find a strain that smacks me in the face I would be in heaven .


----------



## HapaHaole (Mar 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If you don't mind, what kind of effects do you get from this one? You did a wonderful job, I really love the structure on both of those shots. I am chasing the more heady high, if I can find a strain that smacks me in the face I would be in heaven .


No I don't mind at all...
I would say that bc I especially like smoke that puts me down (the kick ya in the ballzzz kinda smoke is my preference, without the pain, of course) this is an excellent relaxing smoke that still allows you to function if smoked during the day, and still put you to sleep if smoked in the evening (or whenever you need to sleep). 
The BEST heady-high, functional but relaxing and still stay motivated (that I've grown out) is my Mandala Seeds Satori. They describe it as a high for creative people wanting to write or play music or create art and still be awake. I have to agree with their description totally. They have plenty quality strains that are pretty easy to grow, and I believe most everyone stocks them these days. I hope this helps.

I realize this GJ belongs to someone else, I hope they don't mind. I had a bunch of questions about growing this strain (as you can see from all my previous posts asking) so I'm just tryin to spread the knowledge. I have 2 almost done and about 10 more on their way. I'm connected to this thread via email so if anyone asks a question I will certainly try to answer it best I can.

My next adventure is in the realm of THE LED world!

Much respect~
 Luv & Smoke


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 28, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words, appreciate it!
> 
> My advice is:
> Don't cut the main stem at all, and don't bother mainlining them either. All but one grew balllzzz. The ones I let just grow natural are beautiful! The one mainlined with 4 heads is beautiful too with all those colors. Anyway... Just tryin to help. I have a special fondness for this strain and it's smoke is something special imo.
> ...


Im just finishing up 1 of these in my tent. Has a couple days left. I had a few of these beans left over so I popped one. Was going good till I topped it once. Just not much yield, but it did turn dark purple.
I purchased the 6 fems a while back and not 1 plant was really the same. I did not grow them all at once ,but I do remember them . All different heights.This was the second plant that only turned purple. The first one was darker then purple. The smell was not as stinky as they described.They did however all smell and taste the same. No real eye popping keepers but I still have 1 bean left.


----------



## HapaHaole (Mar 28, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Im just finishing up 1 of these in my tent. Has a couple days left. I had a few of these beans left over so I popped one. Was going good till I topped it once. Just not much yield, but it did turn dark purple.
> I purchased the 6 fems a while back and not 1 plant was really the same. I did not grow them all at once ,but I do remember them . All different heights.This was the second plant that only turned purple. The first one was darker then purple. The smell was not as stinky as they described.They did however all smell and taste the same. No real eye popping keepers but I still have 1 bean left.


you know what? you are correct. I popped 10 and very few were similar. Is that considered unstable genetics? That one pic I have of the tall one (its over 3 feet from the base) isn't turning at all, any colors.

Thanks for adding to this GJ (even tho it's not mine)
The info wasn't there for me anywhere, believe me I looked. Maybe this will help the next person have a kick-ass harvest!

Oh yeah, the one I did mainline that didn't grow ballzzz,(pictured above) is gonna yield way lass than the one I let go natural.
just my two cents worth~

aloha~


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 28, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> you know what? you are correct. I popped 10 and very few were similar. Is that considered unstable genetics? That one pic I have of the tall one (its over 3 feet from the base) isn't turning at all, any colors.
> 
> Thanks for adding to this GJ (even tho it's not mine)
> The info wasn't there for me anywhere, believe me I looked. Maybe this will help the next person have a kick-ass harvest!
> ...


Ya im thinkin not the most stable. Maybe just bad luck with that pack. Its happened to people. Beans were about 2 years old.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 28, 2015)

Is your shoreline from devils harvest?


----------



## kona gold (Apr 4, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> Mine didn't turn out like that at all... too bad really bc these are beautiful! Hope you don't mind the post it will be nice as a reference if anyone is looking (like I did) These will be ready in about 10 days. Thanks for your GJ!
> Much respect
> The Devil's Harvest Shoreline @ 56 days flower.
> View attachment 3382042View attachment 3382037 View attachment 3382038 View attachment 3382040 View attachment 3382041


Pretty much look like the ones i ran just mine were smaller. All turn some sort of purple. I too was looking forward to this strain. Very sensative plants in flower and found balls on a few. Very nice in veg, with super fat long dark green leaves. Just didn't turn out to be what i wanted in flavor potency or yield. Buds dried up to very little of what i thought they would. Don't think i'll run this one again! Ever their strawberry sour d was not impressed!


----------



## Ray black (Apr 10, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Ray, you have a smoke report yet?


Sorry it took so long to answer this,

I ran shoreline from Devils Harvest and it was not anything I had expected it to be.

Sucked terribly.

The taste was not road kill or super hard skunk at all. In fact it was not that smelly at all. My skywalker from reserva, or my OG18, or the SLH from greenhouse, those ran the same run and were all very stinky and awesome.

The shoreline smelled like an off-brand of marijuana. Like the smell was almost like berry but indescribable generic berry with a hint of shitty mint. 

I would not recommend this strain to anyone.

Think I ran 5 feminized gals in FFOF mixed with FFHF (lighter on them) 

Turned it into weed potpourri or some shit. Didn't even smoke it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 10, 2015)

One of the first strains I ran was Fallen Angel by the devils harvest boys (a shoreline cross) and my first few were all pretty nice, but then I ran into some full blown herm issues which I found out a lot of people ran into. They stank and were some good smoke, but I prefer not to have to worry as much. Long story short, I used to recommend fallen angel/shoreline but had to pull back on that cuz of the herm issue.

On a side note, if anybody managed to get their hands on some golden haze beans from DH they should hold those in the highest regards imho.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi blowincherrypie i have two golden haze seeds freebies what do you know about her i have not found anything on this strain thanks.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2015)

hey ray sorry the shoreline was a dud i was just re-considering it but have decided to try the rp/dna grow your own lemon walker which is skywalker-x- lemon skunk both of which i have had good results with im in the process of moving but should be back up & running soon


----------



## Ray black (Apr 10, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> hey ray sorry the shoreline was a dud i was just re-considering it but have decided to try the rp/dna grow your own lemon walker which is skywalker-x- lemon skunk both of which i have had good results with im in the process of moving but should be back up & running soon


What up Herc, been awhile bro!

No sweat about the DH shoreline, gotta run it to know  

I have found a killer pheno from RP/dna lemon og kush. Genes are Las Vegas lemon skunk and the og18

You probably won't be disappointed as we both have had great experiences with skywalker. I kept 6 skywalker beans in the vault for a rainy day. Love that smoke.

The "lemon" pheno I found portrays three leaves just like your skywalker used to. She only throws leaves of three out in veg and she is VERY vigorous. In flower she transitions to larger leaf sets. But damn man, she moves fast into place, stretches but manageable, and flowers hard as hell. Reminds me of what your walkers looked like.

Super tasty funk, loving it

Good to hear from you. Keep me posted brother


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2015)

ive grown out the las vegas lemon skunk i sold my house & bought place in country gonna fire up new room with this lemon walker my skywalker is still growing in a friends grow im ordering beans tonight will start journal soon in grow journal forum good to see ya still at it


----------



## Ray black (Apr 10, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> ive grown out the las vegas lemon skunk i sold my house & bought place in country gonna fire up new room with this lemon walker my skywalker is still growing in a friends grow im ordering beans tonight will start journal soon in grow journal forum good to see ya still at it


Thanks man, still learning and enjoying my hobby.

Glad you still have access to your skywalker. I ran a batch of skywalker this year and didn't keep the clones. . . . . Still kicking myself over that. One of them was the "BEST" flower I have seen in my garden. That's why I picked up 6 more to run and pheno hunt.
This will be next season...

I ran a few bubbalicious from Nirvana and some venus fly trap as well as more master kush..the bubbalicious was note worthy.. Tasty and fruity skunky..

The "lemon OG kush" pheno is second in line for quality out of my massive hunt I went on at the beginning of this season...

I can't wait to see your next setup, you are very talented and I aspire to be like you dude!


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 11, 2015)

Bummer to hear about the shoreline. Mine is bushing up, Dense canopy in Scrog. Looks like so much leaf even after I pull some looks like the bud sites are still too crowded with em.... if she Herms on me at all she's getting cut right down.... we'll see


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2015)

i think matching a strain to your method of growing has a lot to do with your outcome gotta admit el throttles stuff looks real good ive had strains that others have had good results with not do so well for me & ive seen it the other way around every grow for me has been a learning experience


----------



## Ray black (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah great advice. 

My run could just be what I got from the bank I went to.....

Hopefully yours will turn out better dude


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 12, 2015)

the move is financialy draining me fortunatly ive got friends ive helped in the past & just got access to cc-blackwater a cut of girl scout cookies [untried yet] & another clone only strain called pink panties as well as my number 1 pheno of skywalker so i guess im covered i might hold off on a seed purchase untill i get a grow in the new room under my belt still giving all options considerable thought


----------



## Ray black (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey man sounds like you might have a neat setup out I'm the country. Bet you could run all sorts of ladies out there. Good to have people that care about you, life would suck without them !

Pink panties and cc-black water, hmmm? I am looking it up, sounds tasty.. Think I had. Some pink panties not too long ago actually. And it was VERY tasty


----------



## Crazddog (Jul 30, 2015)

el throttle said:


> very pungent smell
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399033View attachment 2399034View attachment 2399054View attachment 2399055View attachment 2399057


Well done. I need to get my hands on some trim. Awesome!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 6, 2016)

HapaHaole said:


> Mine didn't turn out like that at all... too bad really bc these are beautiful! Hope you don't mind the post it will be nice as a reference if anyone is looking (like I did) These will be ready in about 10 days. Thanks for your GJ!
> Much respect
> The Devil's Harvest Shoreline @ 56 days flower.
> View attachment 3382042View attachment 3382037 View attachment 3382038 View attachment 3382040 View attachment 3382041


Those are nice plants but unrelated to the Houston cut. I have made several crosses using the real shoreline and would encourage anyone with the real TX cut to give it away to as many people as possible. It is very dominant in crosses and crosses great with other old school strong smelling strains like chemdog. I have bred it with deadhead OG and with landrace Colombians. If the seed companies in Amsterdam want the real cut and or pollen and seeds made with the TX shoreline come to Colorado.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Those are nice plants but unrelated to the Houston cut. I have made several crosses using the real shoreline and would encourage anyone with the real TX cut to give it away to as many people as possible. It is very dominant in crosses and crosses great with other old school strong smelling strains like chemdog. I have bred it with deadhead OG and with landrace Colombians. If the seed companies in Amsterdam want the real cut and or pollen and seeds made with the TX shoreline come to Colorado.


You sure it's the real cut? I heard it went extinct and all current cuttings are a remake of the original.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You sure it's the real cut? I heard it went extinct and all current cuttings are a remake of the original.


I made seeds with the real cut from Houston. The deadhead og crossed with shoreline came out better than both parents, an even stinkier shoreline. I have had shoreline crossed with Houston sweet tooth and can tell you that crossing shoreline with a sweet fruity strain takes away from the skunk of the shoreline. It crosses great with chemdog. You can't remake it because its a mystery clone only and I doubt it has any northern lights in it at all. I grew up smoking this strain, it is very distinctive and recognizable in smell. It is all over Houston and grown by experts. Now its in Colorado springs. The real shoreline has a leaf curl like from heat, where the serrated edges curl up. Look up old pictures from 2007 before devils harvest used the name. Even in Texas people are buying shoreline seeds from Devils harvest, posting pictures and creating more confusion.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You sure it's the real cut? I heard it went extinct and all current cuttings are a remake of the original.


I just saw that you're in Denver. What are you're best strains? I have GDP, fire alien master, fire OG bx, fire alien strawberry, Panama, Colombian black bastards from gage green, pot of gold and lots of true landrace varieties. I just culled purple dream, kens Kush and some other stuff. My shoreline OG is by far my best strain with raskals' strains being second. I have shoreline x deadhead og males, also.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I just saw that you're in Denver. What are you're best strains? I have GDP, fire alien master, fire OG bx, fire alien strawberry, Panama, Colombian black bastards from gage green, pot of gold and lots of true landrace varieties. I just culled purple dream, kens Kush and some other stuff. My shoreline OG is by far my best strain with raskals' strains being second. I have shoreline x deadhead og males, also.


Not sure, still hunting for a true winner, been running gorilla glue#4 and golden goat lately but just started some white fire og. Got a lot of genetics in the vault


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 7, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Not sure, still hunting for a true winner, been running gorilla glue#4 and golden goat lately but just started some white fire og. Got a lot of genetics in the vault


How is the yield on the gorilla glue? I have never smoked it but I have smelled it before and was very impressed. Is that your strongest smelling strains? It seems like a lot of dispensaries are afraid to grow new strains and they take a while to catch on. How can I contact you off of this site?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> How is the yield on the gorilla glue? I have never smoked it but I have smelled it before and was very impressed. Is that your strongest smelling strains? It seems like a lot of dispensaries are afraid to grow new strains and they take a while to catch on. How can I contact you off of this site?


Nah not my strongest smelling, I got one strain that smells my entire house up when lights go off, smells so bad any brushing against or touching just reeks you up for hours. Check out a pic of her, the buds taste like grapefruit but the plant reeks of skunky weed and feet.


----------



## capala (Nov 12, 2016)

This is my shoreline. In my last week now. Some nice colours and nice smell. Not as strong as people mmake out. No stronger smell than any other strain


----------



## capala (Nov 12, 2016)

Heres some photos. Id love to know what you think.


----------



## capala (Nov 12, 2016)

And a few more. Ill upload more photos of the finished product next week.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 13, 2016)

capala said:


> And a few more. Ill upload more photos of the finished product next week.


Looking good , I would grow her in a sog setup with those huge cola she make


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 13, 2016)

capala said:


> This is my shoreline. In my last week now. Some nice colours and nice smell. Not as strong as people mmake out. No stronger smell than any other strain


They have a fake shoreline that is totally unrelated to the Texas Shoreline.


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 13, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> They have a fake shoreline that is totally unrelated to the Texas Shoreline.


I don't know what the genetics are in the pics posted by the OP but like you have said, that is not the Shoreline that I ran across as far back as 2003 in the Katy area. It was running through most of our circles back then and it was killer, no purple at all and very skunky.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 13, 2016)

N.R.G. said:


> I don't know what the genetics are in the pics posted by the OP but like you have said, that is not the Shoreline that I ran across as far back as 2003 in the Katy area. It was running through most of our circles back then and it was killer, no purple at all and very skunky.


So you've had the real deal, back then only a father and son held that cut. 5000 a pound but it was expertly grown. It's a small world and we probably know some of the same people.


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 13, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> So you've had the real deal, back then only a father and son held that cut. 5000 a pound but it was expertly grown. It's a small world and we probably know some of the same people.


Oh yeah! 

Edit: Little too much info lol.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 2, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I don't know what the genetics are in the pics posted by the OP but like you have said, that is not the Shoreline that I ran across as far back as 2003 in the Katy area. It was running through most of our circles back then and it was killer, no purple at all and very skunky.


Yeah was about to say I'd love for my shoreline to turn purple but it's Skunk all the way!

Also I know this reply is from 2016 oh well!


----------

